# 28mm Tires Fit '09 Roubaix Compact?



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

My '09 Roubaix compact is due for a tire upgrade. Does anyone know if 28mm tires will fit this bike? I'm a clyde and need the extra cush!

Thanks!


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

*28mm works for me*

I have an '09 Roubaix Expert. I am riding on Conti Gatorskin 28mm. These tires fit fine with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

The Expert & Compact are different frames, aren't they? I had a more experianced buddy look at my bike & he doesn't think there's enough room. Running the stock 23's right now and it looks like 25mm might be as big as I can go, unless some tells me they've fitted some 28's on their compact.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

*I recommend you try a test fitting*



Russlite said:


> The Expert & Compact are different frames, aren't they? I had a more experianced buddy look at my bike & he doesn't think there's enough room. Running the stock 23's right now and it looks like 25mm might be as big as I can go, unless some tells me they've fitted some 28's on their compact.


Compact is not a frame; it is the type of crankset you have. Specialized's Roubaix line consist of the following 6 frame models: (1) Roubaix (2) Elite (3) Comp (4) Expert (5) Pro and (6) SL2. These 6 frame models are usually offered in 2 out of the 3 common cranksets which are (1) Triple, (2) Compact, and (3) Double.

I assumed by your orginal post that you had the base model Roubaix frame with compact crankset. To answer your second question, yes all 6 of the Roubaix frames are different from each other. Just because 1 frame will fit a 28mm tire does not mean all 6 frames will fit a 28mm.

The best way to find out if a tire will fit is to try one out. Find a friend with a 28mm tire and see if his wheel & tire fits your bike. If you can't do that visit your local bike shop and see if they have a bike with 28mm tires on the showroom. If so, ask if you can test fit them on your bike.

When I first bought my bike, the first thing I did was change the tires from stock 23 to 25 Gatorskins. I did not notice a significant ride difference but I don't think I rode the original 23s enough to notice the difference.

Somehow or another, I was led to believe that 28s would not fit on my Roubaix Expert. One day I stumbled accross an old post where someone said they put 28s on their Robuaix, so I decided to try them on mine. I pulled the 28s off my Fuji Fitness bike and they fit fine on my Roubaix Expert. I bougt a new set of 28 Gatorskins for my Roubaix Expert and as previously stated, they fit with plenty of room to spare.

When I changed from 25 to 28, I also lowered my air pressure about 10 psi. I imediately noticed a huge improvement in ride quality going from 25 to 28. On my first ride, I felt like I was on a completely different bike. I weigh 250 lbs and really like the 28s.

The bottom line is I would not rule out 28mm tires on your bike unless you try them out and confirm that they will not fit.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You should be able to get a good idea if this is possible simply by eye-balling the clearances around your existing tire to the forks, chain-stays, seat-stays and seat-tube. For a 23mm to 28mm tire you are increasing by 5mm which is ~2.5mm in each direction. You would probably want something like 5mm clearance from your existing 23mm tires at all points to the frame.


----------



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

gtpharr said:


> Compact is not a frame; it is the type of crankset you have. Specialized's Roubaix line consist of the following 6 frame models: (1) Roubaix (2) Elite (3) Comp (4) Expert (5) Pro and (6) SL2. These 6 frame models are usually offered in 2 out of the 3 common cranksets which are (1) Triple, (2) Compact, and (3) Double.
> 
> I assumed by your orginal post that you had the base model Roubaix frame with compact crankset. To answer your second question, yes all 6 of the Roubaix frames are different from each other. Just because 1 frame will fit a 28mm tire does not mean all 6 frames will fit a 28mm.


You are correct, I have the base model Roubaix. They offer the same bike in a triple or compact crankset. My bike is refered to as the "Roubaix Compact" and the other one is "Roubaix Triple" That is why I called my bike the compact, because the manufacturer refers to it as such on their web site. The up line Roubaix's are all different frames than mine.

I may not be reading your tone correctly, but it seems a bit condescending. I know a little bit about bikes  

Anyhow, my original question was asked because I was told that my last bike (Trek 1500) would fit 28mm tires and it did, kind of. 

I made the swap to the 28's and all was well untill a group ride took us on a road that had recently been recovered with tar & gravel. There wasn't enough clearance for the occassional small rock to clear the frame and it was not fun. It was dumb of all of us not to avoid this road but the group had to follow this route.

So that's what I'm aiming at here. No, you should not ride your road bike on a gravel road too often but it does happen. I have already asked most of my riding buds but they all ride 23 & 25mm tires so there's nobody to swap out wheels with for a test. I'll keep looking around.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

On my '10 (I'm not aware of any huge changes between the frames, there may be) running 25's there is 3mm of clearance on the drive side rear, 7 on the NDS. Up front there is 5mm of clearance on both sides. Both have more than a cm of clearance on the top. I'd think a 28 would be tight, especially without having the rear dished to the NDS more.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Also keep in mind that not all 28's are 28's.

If you know what tire model you are considering, I think gtpharr's idea of going to a shop and asking them to fit it is sound advice.
I also like the idea of first fitting up an already mounted 28 from a friend.


----------

